# New Labs 6/23



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

How's it looking?

TSH is 1.05 I don't think I have ever seen this number in the green in January my TSH was .039

T4 (THYROXINE), TOTAL is 10.2 range 4.5-12.0 mcg/dL


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

Just wondering with my TSH jumping so much what does that mean?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know why. Its odd that they are testing total t4 and not free t4, too.

How do you feel?


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

I went to the gastroenterologist and she wanted to see my thyroid levels, still have no energy can't seem to lose the weight I've gain since my surgery just keep gaining my jaw has been cracking and sometimes when I eat I can't open my mouth wide enough, terrible constipation. I don't see my endo until August when she'll do another ultrasound because I have nodules in my lymph nodes on both sides of my neck. My primary doctor wanted me to have a PET scan done but my insurance denied that my primary doctor sent me to a cancer specialist but just like my endo because my cancer marker undetectable he doesn't think I need any type of scan and he wants to see the ultrasound results he said he'll go by the ultrasound and then maybe do a uptake scan.

I'm just wondering about the TSH since every other time it's always showed as it was low but this time it's in the normal range and it jumped a lot.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

TSH can fluctuate - Due to diet, or pill strength differences. If it changed after a recent prescription refill then it could be that. Time of draw of draw also can impact.

You really need to get your doctors to run the proper tests. Free T-4 and Free T-4 will tell you the free and unbound thyroid hormone circulating at time of draw.


----------

